# 25$ at GameStop or 15$ on Amazon/Ebay ect?



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Feb 26, 2018)

Whats something I could get? I want another DSi so I can mod it myself but it needs flipnote and I got lucky that time

looking for portable gaming with more then one system but anything will do just be electronic


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 26, 2018)

A cheap Nintendo 2DS could do NES, SNES, GB, GBA, DS, and 3DS games, which is pretty damn great selection.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Feb 26, 2018)

CeeDee said:


> A cheap Nintendo 2DS could do NES, SNES, GB, GBA, DS, and 3DS games, which is pretty damn great selection.


3ds/2ds here is 50/100 dollars


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 26, 2018)

50 bucks is cheap. Good luck finding anything cheaper that can play much of anything.


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Feb 26, 2018)

If you're looking for a DSi I think all of the XL's came with Flipnote.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Feb 26, 2018)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> If you're looking for a DSi I think all of the XL's came with Flipnote.


ok

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

any other electronics?


----------



## InsaneNutter (Feb 26, 2018)

For $15-$25 that's a tough ask.

Maybe you might get lucky and find an old PSP for that price, even then from looking at Ebay that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Feb 26, 2018)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> ok
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> any other electronics?


If you're into retro stuff, you could try to pick up a Gameboy Color for around that price. You'd still need some games though.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Feb 26, 2018)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> If you're into retro stuff, you could try to pick up a Gameboy Color for around that price. You'd still need some games though.


oh yes I am!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



InsaneNutter said:


> For $15-$25 that's a tough ask.
> 
> Maybe you might get lucky and find an old PSP for that price, even then from looking at Ebay that doesn't seem to be the case.


I have a PSP but the screen is jacked up 

remember I also said GameStop too!


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Feb 26, 2018)

@ThisIsDaAccount 
how about flashcarts? I seen them and oh boy you gotta have deep pockets


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Feb 26, 2018)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> @ThisIsDaAccount
> how about flashcarts? I seen them and oh boy you gotta have deep pockets


Those are pretty much the expensive part if the GBC. I recommend just getting one of those bootleg 356-in-1 games and calling it a day, they're not very high quality but can be found for 3 or 4 dollars, a lot more affordable than an actual cart.


----------

